# Coffee Subscription



## Str1ngs (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi Coffee People

So I've just become a fully committed coffee drinker having taken delivery of a shiny new Rancilio Silvia.

Without doubt I'll be drinking more coffee than ever, and I have already noticed more friends calling in for a coffee, so I'm considering getting some sort of coffee subscription. There seems to be a lot of these packages available up and down the UK.

does it work? Is it good value for money? How much coffee do you need for 3-6 cups a day?

I'd love to get your views on wether I should sign up...

thanks in advance...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Before signing up I'd order small amounts of coffee from many different roasters over the next 6 months or so until you find what you like. No point subscribing to something that you don't enjoy. Every roaster has their own style.

HasBean's subscription service is popular and well regarded, and their prices are very good.

TheCoffeeVine's subscription service sends you coffee from a few different roasters each month, and they have some very good roasters on board.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

What Aaronb said. IMO subscription is convenient, and in the case of Has Bean and others represents very good value for money. However you are usually stuck with the same roaster (unless you augment with other purchases or its one like Coffeevine where it uses a variety of roasters) and in the case of has bean for example you will get beans from across the tasting wheel. This can be good to start with to help you figure out what you like, but once you do it can be frustrating if you keep getting stuff that's not to your preference.

Coffeevine for example is all Nordic style roasters (iirc) which is great if you like that sort of thing (light and fruity) however it's not cheap due to the fact a lot of the beans are coming from abroad.


----------



## djkidman (Jul 6, 2016)

May I recommend Square Mile Coffee Roasters? http://shop.squaremilecoffee.com

Perhaps not the cheapest but their subscription service will give you some great varieties of beans, expertly roasted. You can always buy a one off bag to try first.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

I subscribed to coffeevine based on it being mentioned in this thread.

I received my first box this week.

Brewing TURUN KAHVIPAATHIMO's Kenyan to approx guideline provided instructions on my classic gave me my genuinely best Kenyan espresso at home EVER.

That shot alone was worth the cost of the 2 bag subscription.

Still have a bag of Clifton to taste yet.

First impressions of quality of selected coffee are very good.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

For those wanting to go big or go home as it were.

Matt pergers new 'super premium' subscription service had gone live.

22$ a month 80-100g of 90+ scoring coffees. Last months pilot was some gesha.

Using the power of the cfuk community we could get our hands on some of the wbc winning gesha if we sign up using referral links from gone another.

Pasted below is Matt's spiel and my link.

Hi xxxxx

Thanks so much for signing up! I can't wait to send you amazing coffees!

I have some good news. Berg Wu, the recently crowned WBC Champion, has put aside some of his winning coffee -Finca Deborah Geisha- for Barista Hustle subscribers. The bad news? There's only 60 envelopes worth.

I need more people to get on board with the Subscription before it's sustainable so I had an idea:

The first 60 subscribers who refer a friend with their unique link will get Berg's coffee next month:

http://baristahustle.com/coffee-subscription?tap_a=11436-9a3368&tap_s=49834-3a0e05

---

Also, I'm not sure re the forums policy in federally codes, my intent was to delete the above after someone uses it, such as to allow them on turn to refer.....

But if I have broken some protocol, please let me know .


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

steveholt said:


> For those wanting to go big or go home as it were.
> 
> Matt pergers new 'super premium' subscription service had gone live.
> 
> ...


The total farce with the first release has put a lot of people off I believe. Don't think anyone In the UK has received theirs yet and it's over a month past roast now. He really should refund people.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

The man seems to be a bitbof a case of enthusiasm vs reflection, but I didn't know it was that bad re the first bout.

I actually held fire on the first one due to transport fears. Maybe i was suitably cautious.

The track and trace 'promise' on this round was what put me on board.

I think, barring some disasters I'll try this until Xmas. If it 75% works, I'll be more successful in 'exotic' coffees than trying to get to local places with special guest beans on a Sunday, to find out yet again it all sold out on the Saturday ...... Sigh.

Thanks for the tempering comment though. I appreciate it.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

risky said:


> The total farce with the first release has put a lot of people off I believe. Don't think anyone In the UK has received theirs yet and it's over a month past roast now. He really should refund people.


indeed. Mine finally arrived on Friday... Frustrating and 60g isn't enough.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

UncleJake said:


> indeed. Mine finally arrived on Friday... Frustrating and 60g isn't enough.


What's your plan with it then ? Cupping ? Brewed ?


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

60g is enough for 3 brews , no?

Is it not specifically a filter roast anyway?


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> What's your plan with it then ? Cupping ? Brewed ?


Well - Mr Perger suggests 5 x 12g V60s. I made one to his recipe (other than using his water recipe - I don't have any distilled in to make it with - so it's Waitrose essential). I found it distinctly underwhelming... Despite great aromas off the beans/grind. Was thinking that perhaps they were at the end of their useable life - but this morning - figured instead of tweaking the recipe in the hope of getting more out of it, I'd try a slightly more radical approach - 15g into the aeropress - and it's absolutely blinding. I'm on my second now.

I'll bet it makes killer espresso - however - as I say, no where near enough to try that.

I'm going to get 2 or 3 really great cups - but - for me, that's not a great return on $20. I think if it was 200-350g (even if that made it $45 or so) it'd be a much better proposition for me.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I think the issue was the lots were so limited it was hard to get more than 60g to each person. Not sure how it will fare when it's other roasters doing the roasting as he plans. Then again, I've heard poor reports of Mr Perger's roasting style anyway.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

risky said:


> I think the issue was the lots were so limited it was hard to get more than 60g to each person. Not sure how it will fare when it's other roasters doing the roasting as he plans. Then again, I've heard poor reports of Mr Perger's roasting style anyway.


I think the plan is still 60-100g for around $22 I think. I won't be subscribing - just wanted to support the idea.

Roasting wise - I'm surprised these weren't roasted lighter - but, as I say - I'm enjoying it. I've had coffee more to my liking for much less money though.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

UncleJake said:


> I think the plan is still 60-100g for around $22 I think. I won't be subscribing - just wanted to support the idea.
> 
> Roasting wise - I'm surprised these weren't roasted lighter - but, as I say - I'm enjoying it. I've had coffee more to my liking for much less money though.


Perger's stuff is surprisingly developed from what I've heard.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

UncleJake said:


> I think the plan is still 60-100g for around $22 I think. I won't be subscribing - just wanted to support the idea.
> 
> Roasting wise - I'm surprised these weren't roasted lighter - but, as I say - I'm enjoying it. I've had coffee more to my liking for much less money though.


I'll try it until Xmas and take it from there.

Original post re: this option and posting of referral link was driven by trying to leverage the forum to get us all an extra free bag as it were.

I hope the execution is better than then pilot run.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

2 weeks for delivery on this round. Just about acceptable.....just. However.

The coffee is really quite good. Expensive, but even at 3-4 weeks post roast it made a killer v60

The coffee, for the record was KIRIANI - KENYA from Gardelli. Genuinely a cut above a lot of my recent subscription beans as far as balance and complexity goes.

This coffee is available direct from the roaster for those who are curious and want to try it but are perger-delivery wary.


----------



## smcgregor (Sep 27, 2016)

I use mugscoffee.co.uk, good value especially for their 1kg bags at under £20 delivered! But also do do 250g and 500g. Only a few options of beans at the moment but it's a wholesale business as well so options to rotate beans come every couple months. Freshest I've tasted as they're pretty small scale


----------

